# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei Y511-U30 Firmware(Android 4.2.2, V100R001C298B104, Morocco)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei Y511-U30
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## issam_gsm

merciiiiiiiiiiiii bieb

----------


## massoudselmi

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------

